# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال در مورد رشته پرستاری

## Goodbye forever

سلام ، کسی میدونه با این رتبه ها میتونم دانشگاه آزاد برم ؟

ادبیات : 17-
عربی : 9
دینی : 9
زبان : 12
===
زمین شناسی : 41
ریاضی : 34
زیست شناسی : 27
فیزیک : 21
شیمی : 23


1- به نظرتون با این رتبه ها میتونم دانشگاه آزاد برم ؟ 

2- اگه پرستاری برم تا 6 سال آینده به نظرتون اشباع نمیشه ؟ (4 سال + 2 سال سربازی)

3- به نظرتون مدیریت دولتی یا بازرگانی پیام نور خوبه یا پرستاری آزاد ؟ (از نظر استخدامی دولتی و بازار کار)

4- کدومش خوبه ؟ کدوم رو پیشنهاد میدین؟

5- دانشگاه آزاد ارزششو داره که پرستاری بخونیم ؟

خیلی ممنونم

----------


## Goodbye forever

@
*...NEGIN...*@*0035*@*10ian*@*2undercover*@*7p7*@*a.h*@*ABMT*@*ali7893*@*alibahadori*@*alinadgaran*@*alipha_76*@*alireza2503*@*alirezakhaki*@*alis*@*amh777*@*Amiiin*@*Amin-jh*@*Amin.Na*@*Amintsh*@*Aminval76*@*Amin_47*@*amirali76*@*AmirAria.M*@*amir_95*@*AmiR_KHD*@*ammir*@*Arashkarami*@*artim*@*Aryabartar*@*asas*@*ashkant*@*Bengisu*@*Black*@*d4nte*@*dehnavi*@*Dentist76*@*dmb*@*Dr AmiRoFfF*@*Dr Baq3r*@*Dr fatima97*@*Dr.Fardin*@*Dr.Isaac*@*Dr.NedawW*@*dralireza*@*edris.sanandaj*@*Enigma*@*erfancrepsley*@*FaaRshD*@*fatemeh2net*@*Fatemeh4247*@*gharibeh*@*gigabyte2052*@*hamed-corpo*@*HAMED-GHAFOOR*@*Hamed.Boskabadi*@*hamid76*@*hamid_MhD*@*hanjera*@*ho3einu*@*hrm333*@*kahkoo*@*kamy20200*@*khaan*@*konkuri100*@*legend528*@*loveooooops*@*Mahdiyeh313*+@*MaHsa 95*@*Mahyar79*@*MAh_gol*@*mamad.hny*@*mehdi5740*@*mehrdadp.20*@*mhnz*@*MH_220*@*minag*@*miniiii*@*mmn*@*mobinsm*@*moez*@*mohamadiran*@*mohammacl*@*mohammadhhh*@*MohammadN*@*mohi4*@*MOHMAD*@*mojtabamessi*@*monaa_mlr*@*Morvaryd*@*mostafa181*@*mostafara*@*MR.RaDePa*@*mraday*@*n1ma*@*nacli*@*neginsotude*@*nicename*@*Nima77*@*omid94*@*Omiddd*@*Parham76*@*ParsaYousefi*@*pouyasadeghi*@*raana*@*RAHI*@*RainBow*@*reyhaneh224*@*reza1995live*@*rezabarat*@*S I N A*@*s-1998*@*Salsevome*@*samanra*@*sami7*@*Sepehr0026*@*seyed_ali*@*shima1372*@*Skinner*@*snake*@*sohil-20*@*someonee*@*Soroosh-Bsl*@*T!G3R*@*tabrizcity*@*ThePriNcE*@*Tomscat*@*Toofan*@*Tzar*@*Unknown Soldier*@*user68*@*مهسـا*@*ََ**ARMAN*@*پرنیان بانو*@*پرنسس*@*Vahid Bm*@*WickedSick*@*wight*@*wilsoon*@*yaser110*@*yasintabriz*@*yema*@*zist200*@*درسا20*@

----------


## kamy20200

اوه داداش عموميات چرا اينطورين ؟؟؟؟؟اختصاصيات خوبه نسبتا كاش عمومياتم ميانگين 30 ميزدي اكي بود عموميات 30بودن ميانگين پرستاري سراسري اتاق عمل هوشبري شايد آزمايشگاهم بعضي دانشگاهارو ميتونستي بري.....بازم بد نيست پرستاري آزاد كه آره شك نداشته باش ميتوني بري شايد بهترم بتوني بري

----------


## mahsa92

تخمين رتبه در منطقه اي كه كانون ميده چنده؟

----------


## dorsa20

تخمین گزینه 2 من الان براتون زدم تو زیر گروه 1 منطقه 1 میده بین 16000 تا 17000.....احتمال سراسری پرستاری کمه ازادو نمیدونم..ازاد شهرستان شاید

----------


## Goodbye forever

> اوه داداش عموميات چرا اينطورين ؟؟؟؟؟اختصاصيات خوبه نسبتا كاش عمومياتم ميانگين 30 ميزدي اكي بود عموميات 30بودن ميانگين پرستاري سراسري اتاق عمل هوشبري شايد آزمايشگاهم بعضي دانشگاهارو ميتونستي بري.....بازم بد نيست پرستاري آزاد كه آره شك نداشته باش ميتوني بري شايد بهترم بتوني بري


ممنون ، نمیدونم هرچی زدم غلط شده  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (39):  آخه همشو زدم که کار اشتباهی بود ... اگه فقط اونایی که میدونستم میزدم میانگین 20 میشد  :Y (711):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):

----------


## mahsa92

> تخمین گزینه 2 من الان براتون زدم تو زیر گروه 1 منطقه 1 میده بین 16000 تا 17000.....احتمال سراسری پرستاری کمه ازادو نمیدونم..ازاد شهرستان شاید


خب شما ٢هزار تا حدودا بايد ب تخمين گزينه دو اصلفه كني حدود ١٩-٢٠هزار ميشي
كه تو منطقه يك پرستاري ازاد كوچيكترين شهرستانها شايد قبول شي اونم چون پسري
اگه دختر بودي همين شايد هم نمينوشتم

----------


## Zealous

باور کنید پرستاری هرگز هرگز اشباع نمیشه.

----------


## kamy20200

> خب شما ٢هزار تا حدودا بايد ب تخمين گزينه دو اصلفه كني حدود ١٩-٢٠هزار ميشي كه تو منطقه يك پرستاري ازاد كوچيكترين شهرستانها شايد قبول شي اونم چون پسري اگه دختر بودي همين شايد هم نمينوشتم


   خداييش ضمن احترام واسه پرستارا ولي پرستاري واس دختراس ...تصور كنيد من ده سال ديگه با يه سبيل كلفت يكي ازم بپرسه شغلت چيه بگم پرستار حالا رسيدي50سالگي كه هيچي.....نميگم رشته بديه ها اتفاقا استخداميش ازسايررشته ها بهتره درآمدشم متوسط ولي بالشخصه نميتونم برم پزستاري ....

----------


## Zealous

> خداييش ضمن احترام واسه پرستارا ولي پرستاري واس دختراس ...تصور كنيد من ده سال ديگه با يه سبيل كلفت يكي ازم بپرسه شغلت چيه بگم پرستار حالا رسيدي50سالگي كه هيچي.....نميگم رشته بديه ها اتفاقا استخداميش ازسايررشته ها بهتره درآمدشم متوسط ولي بالشخصه نميتونم برم پزستاري ....


خب میتونید برید پرستاری بشید سوپروایزر یا مترون یا....بستگی به خودتون و اهدافتون داره یکی از فامیلای من اینقدر که مدیریت کرد پرستاری نکرد حقوقش هم خیلی عالی بود(ماموریت و ..... به انتخاب خودش میرفت)پس خیال میکنید بخش های بیمارستان رو کی اداره میکنه ؟

----------


## kamy20200

> خب میتونید برید پرستاری بشید سوپروایزر یا مترون یا....بستگی به خودتون و اهدافتون داره یکی از فامیلای من اینقدر که مدیریت کرد پرستاری نکرد حقوقش هم خیلی عالی بود(ماموریت و ..... به انتخاب خودش میرفت)پس خیال میکنید بخش های بیمارستان رو کی اداره میکنه ؟


   خب اين شانسه ديه اين همه پرستار كه سهمشون نميگيره مدير بشن يه چيزه احتماليه ...پرستاري خيلي رشته خوبيه ولي با اين دانشگاه آزادچندساله گندش داره درمياد خيلي دانشجوبرداشته سري جديد دانشجوهاتموم شن  فك كنم استخداميش به مشكل ميخوره ولي بازم از رشته هاي هوشبري اتاق عملو آزمايشگاه تضميني تره

----------


## mahsa92

> باور کنید پرستاری هرگز هرگز اشباع نمیشه.


پرستاري دو ساله كه اشباع شده شما خبر نداري

----------


## Zealous

> خب اين شانسه ديه اين همه پرستار كه سهمشون نميگيره مدير بشن يه چيزه احتماليه ...پرستاري خيلي رشته خوبيه ولي با اين دانشگاه آزادچندساله گندش داره درمياد خيلي دانشجوبرداشته سري جديد دانشجوهاتموم شن  فك كنم استخداميش به مشكل ميخوره ولي بازم از رشته هاي هوشبري اتاق عملو آزمايشگاه تضميني تره


من از محیط بیمارستانی چیزهایی میدونم که شما نمیدونید.باور کنید بیمارستان 75 تخت خوابه 19 نفر سوپروایزر داشت. خیلی راحت تر از اونی هست که فکرش میکنید ادامه تحصیلش که دیگه براتون شانس درجه یک میاره (البته ضروری نیست مگه اینکه پستهای خیلی بالا بخوایدالبته به جز ریاست که اون فقط برای پزشک هاست)بله آزمایشگاه عالیه اما برای کسی که بخواد ادامه تحصیل بده .بعدش اتاق عمل و در آخر هوشبری.جالبه که در دانشگاه احترام بچه ها برای همدیگه به ترتیب رشته هایی که گفتم هست

----------


## mahsa92

منبع :

وی با اشاره به مشکلات پرستاران گفت: طی دو هفته گذشته تعداد 100 نفر از پرستاران بیمارستان های دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمان را بخاطر اینکه نیروی مازاد دارند، اخراج کردند. این مساله را پیگیری کردیم و اعلام شد که چون نیروهای شرکتی باید از درآمد اقتصاد بیمارستان جذب شوند وزارت بهداشت بودجه ای به اینکار اختصاص نداده که انجام دهیم
سلامت نیوز: اخراج 100پرستار در کرمان/مخالفت نظام پرستاری با اجرای طرح تربیت پرستار
http://www.salamatnews.com/news/1693...-پرستار

----------


## Zealous

> پرستاري دو ساله كه اشباع شده شما خبر نداري


اشتباه میکنید اینقدر که آگهی استخدام داره سایر رشته ها ندارند تازه بخش خصوصی هم هست (بیمارستانها ،کلینیک ها ،مطبها و...)برای خارج هم میتونید اقدام کنید.

----------


## mahsa92

نيروي مازاد ميشه همون اشباع ديگه!
اونا ك سر كار بودنو انداختن بيرون ديگه تكليف دانشجوهاي اينده چي ميشه خدا ميدونه

----------


## kamy20200

بنظر منم الان تقريبا خوبه پرستاري ولي ما باس دانشجويايي رو كه طي 3سال گذشته پذيرش شدنو در نظربگيريم  كه واقعادانشگاه آزاد گندشو درآورده و اينا بيان بيرون خيلي به مشكل ميخورن

----------


## Zealous

> منبع :
> 
> وی با اشاره به مشکلات پرستاران گفت: طی دو هفته گذشته تعداد 100 نفر از پرستاران بیمارستان های دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمان را بخاطر اینکه نیروی مازاد دارند، اخراج کردند. این مساله را پیگیری کردیم و اعلام شد که چون نیروهای شرکتی باید از درآمد اقتصاد بیمارستان جذب شوند وزارت بهداشت بودجه ای به اینکار اختصاص نداده که انجام دهیم
> سلامت نیوز: اخراج 100پرستار در کرمان/مخالفت نظام پرستاری با اجرای طرح تربیت پرستار
> اخراج 100پرستار در کرمان/مخالفت نظام پرستاری با اجرای طرح تربیت پرستار - پرستار - جامعه پزشکی - سلامت نیوز


این بحث جدایی هست که ربطی به اشباع نداره.براتون میگم
استخدام  در رشته های پرستاری و آزمایشگاه و اتاق عمل و.........یک زمانی 30 ساله بود که بیمارستان نمیوتنست این افراد رو با بهونه های الکی اخراج کنه حتی اگر میکرد اونها میتونستند در بیمارستان دیگه کار کنند چون استخدام دولت بودند نه اون بیمارستان خاص. اما چند سال قبل شد استخدام پیمانی با طول 5 سال یعنی قرارداد 5 ساله میبستید بعد از 5 سال هم باید تمدید میشد(که مورد داشتیم 8 سال بود کار میکرد بدون تمدید یعنی لب پرتگاه بود) این طوری اخراج کردن راحت شد بعدش شد دو ساله و الان یکساله که هولناکه چون بیمارستان راحت شما رو میتونه اخراج کنه باید بدونید اضافه کار و بخشی از حقوق یکساله بر عهده بیمارستان هست اما 30 ساله بر عهده دولت بود.پس قضیه این نیست که بیمارستان دولتی نیازی به پرستار نداره اتفاقا کمبود هم داره بحث سر اینکه که حقوقشون رو نمیتونه بده به خاطر همین پرستارها گرایش پیدا کردن به خصوصی ها چون پرداخت سر وقت دارن و مدام هم حراست دنبالشون نمیکنه.

----------


## Mr.Hosein

پرستاری مال دختراس...پرستاری چند ساله اشباع شده... :Yahoo (35): 
چیزایی توی این دو صفحه خوندم که اصلا بهتره هیچی نگم...

----------


## Masood11

حتی با تولید اینهمه دکتر، هنوز دکتری اشباع نشده! پرستاری که جای خود داره!! مشکل اینه که اغلب میخان تو شهر خودشون یا شهرای بزرگ باشن، به همین دلیل جا کم میاد!! وگرنه الان تو استان ما کم جای خالی نیست!!

----------


## mehdi.m

> سلام ، کسی میدونه با این رتبه ها میتونم دانشگاه آزاد برم ؟
> 
> ادبیات : 17-
> عربی : 9
> دینی : 9
> زبان : 12
> ===
> زمین شناسی : 41
> ریاضی : 34
> ...


تو ی پست جامع همه چیز درباره پرستاری جواب اکثر سوالاتون هست سوالی دیگه ای بود همونجا بپرسین

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> خداييش ضمن احترام واسه پرستارا ولي پرستاري واس دختراس ...تصور كنيد من ده سال ديگه با يه سبيل كلفت يكي ازم بپرسه شغلت چيه بگم پرستار حالا رسيدي50سالگي كه هيچي.....نميگم رشته بديه ها اتفاقا استخداميش ازسايررشته ها بهتره درآمدشم متوسط ولي بالشخصه نميتونم برم پزستاري ....


چ طرز فکر اشتباهی چه غرور کاذبی...!!! مگه پرستاری چشه؟ شما فقط فیس و افتاده بعضی زنای پرستارو میبینی ک این حرفو میزنی؟ خوبه بدونی پرستاری رشته ی تخصصی و دانشگاهیه
شما پرستاری نرو 4سال دیکه حساب کار میاد دستت!!دوستت استخدام میشه با ماهی 4تومن و اگه درسشم بخ نه و ادامه تحصیل بوه با ماهی 10تومن...شما میری تو یه شرکت با ماهی 1تومن یا 2 تومن.ول کنین این فکرارو ترو خدا.فقط ب فکر استخدام باشین.ادامه تحصیل بده بشو سوپروایزر بشو مترون بشو استاد دانشگاه بشو رئیس بخش ...

----------


## biology115

دوستان بالاخره استخدام پرستاری چطوری هست ؟؟؟؟؟

5 ساله ، 30 ساله ، 1 ساله ؟؟؟؟؟

اصلا پرستاری خوبه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khanom.dr.albalu

*تکمیل ظرفیت بزن درمیای ایشالا*

----------


## rezagmi

> بنظر منم الان تقريبا خوبه پرستاري ولي ما باس دانشجويايي رو كه طي 3سال گذشته پذيرش شدنو در نظربگيريم  كه واقعادانشگاه آزاد گندشو درآورده و اينا بيان بيرون خيلي به مشكل ميخورن


آزاد :Yahoo (20): 
بدون مجوز وزارت بهداشت که نمیتونه دانشجو بگیره :Yahoo (39): چه ربطی با آزاد داره :Yahoo (50):

----------

